# [BOOTSPLASH] No script to process Field to cache service...

## andrzejk

Mam mocno denerwujący problem z błędami zgłaszanymi w czasie uruchamiania systemu. Googlowalem, przeszukiwałem forum ale nic nie pomaga. Jedyne co udało mi się ustalić to, że źródłem problemu jest brak uprawnień do zapisu. Błędy nie niszczą splasha ale i tak wnerwia mnie to, że są (mimo, iż nie wpływają negatywnie na pracę system - no może poza paskiem postępu splasha którego postęp nie odpowiada etapowi uruchamiania). Wyglądają one następująco:

```

(...)

Caching service dependencies

ls: error while loading shared libraries: libnfsidmap.so.0 cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory 

No script to process!

bash /lib/splash/cache/depcache: No such file or directory

mv: error while loading shared libraries: libnfsidmap.so.0. cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory 

-0: assertion failed: system (mv /lib/splash/cache/treecache.XOLcXEL /lib/splash/cache/deptree)

Field to cache service dependencies

touch: cannot touch '/var/lib/init.d/mtime-test.2250': Read only file system

/bin/mktemp: cannot create temp file /var/lib/init.d/depchache.XnyaSKJ: Read only file system

/bin/mktemp: cannot create temp file /var/lib/init.d/treecache.XuMXw7J: Read only file system

gawk: /lib/rcsripts/awk/gendependecies.awk:506: fatal expression for '>>' redirection has null string value

touch: cannot touch '/var/lib/init.d/depcache':  Read only file system

touch: cannot touch '/var/lib/init.d/deptree':  Read only file system

chmod: changing permissions of  '/var/lib/init.d/depcache': Read only file system

chmod: changing permissions of  '/var/lib/init.d/deptree':: Read only file system

Checking root filesystem ...

(...)

```

Dalej idzie normalnie.

Problem jest ewidentnie związany ze splashem bo jak zdejmuję tryb silent to komunikaty znikają.

Znalazłem podobne błędy na forach ale podane tam rozwiązania u mnie się nie sprawdzają komunikaty nie znikają:

http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/gentoo-linux-help/58729-cannot-touch-var-lib-init-d-deptree.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-446072-highlight-readonly+system.html

Próbowałem następujących rzeczy:

Tworzenie nowego initrd

```

Emerge splash-utils 
```

(z odmaskowaniem nowszej wersji) i wygenerowaniem nowego initrd 

```
revdep-rebuild
```

 - tu wszystko ok

```
emerge python gawk splash-utils
```

```
touch /var/lib/init.d/*

depscan.sh --update
```

[/code]

```

emerge baselayout 

```

I nic!!!

I need HEEEELP!!!!  :Embarassed: 

Z tego co czytałem to może mieć związek z tym, że mój var jest na odrębnej partycji - więc może coś złego się dzieje w fstabie ale ja tam nic złego nie widzę na wszelki wypadek zawartość /etc/fstab poniżej:

```

/dev/hda2               /boot           ext2            defaults,noatime                        0 2

/dev/hda3               /               reiserfs        noatime,notail                          0 1

/dev/hda6               /usr            reiserfs        noatime,notail                          0 2

/dev/hda7               /opt            ext3            noatime                                 0 2

/dev/hda8               /var            reiserfs        noatime,notail                          0 2

/dev/hda9               /usr/lib        ext3            noatime                                 0 2

/dev/hda10              /home           ext3            noatime                                 0 2

/dev/hda5               none            swap            sw                                      0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,exec,users                       0 0

```

I jeszcze parametry uruchamiania z grub.conf

```

title=Gentoo kompilacja 2.6.17-r8

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:1024x768-32@60,mttr,ywrap splash=kdgraphics,fadein,silent,theme:ThinkLinux fbcon=scrollback:128K quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 pci=assign-busses acpi=on nolapic

initrd /boot/ThinkLinux-1024x768

```

Może wy dostrzegacie tu jakieś krzaki?

Jeśli to za mało informacji dajcie znać to wkleję co trzeba.

Wszelkie sugestie gdzie szukać błędu - rozwiązania mile widziane

----------

## aro

Mam ten sam problem. Znalazlem jednak tymczasowy (brzydki) sposob na pozbycie sie tych irytujacych komunikatow. Nalezy wyedytowac plik /sbin/rc.

```
splash "rc_init" "${argv1}" > /dev/null 2> /dev/null
```

Problem (tak przynajmniej mi sie wydaje) jest powodowany przez to, ze inicjalizacja systemu odbywa sie przed zamontowaniem dyskow lokalnych (tzn po zamontowaniu / ale przed pozostalymi). Co za tym idzie skrypt rc nie ma dostepu do /var ani do /usr/lib (oczywiscie ma to miejsce tylko w przypadku kiedy te katalogi znajduja sie na innych partycjach).

Wie ktos moze gdzie znajduje sie kod skryptu/funkcji/... splash, ktora wypisuje te bledy? Ja szukalem, ale nie moglem znalezc.

----------

## sebas86

Trzeba patrzeć co się dzieje podczas update-u, od nie dawna nie ma skryptu splash, za to jest fbcondecor, zmianie uległy także pliki konfiguracyjne.

----------

## aro

Hmmm. Albo mam spore zaleglosci albo cos mi sie nie zgadza. Jesli faktycznie nie ma funkcji/skryptu splash to w takim razie dlaczego dziala kod 

```
splash "rc_init" "${argv1}"
```

 Przeciez powinien zwracac blad nieznane polecenie lub cos w tym stylu. Zastanawia mnie tez dlaczego skrypt /sbin/rc nie zostal automatycznie uaktualniony tak, by korzystal z fbcondecor. Czy polecenie splash znajdujace sie w skrypcie /sbin/rc to to samo, ktore znajdowalo sie w /etc/init.d ?

----------

## sebas86

 *aro wrote:*   

> Przeciez powinien zwracac blad nieznane polecenie lub cos w tym stylu. Zastanawia mnie tez dlaczego skrypt /sbin/rc nie zostal automatycznie uaktualniony tak, by korzystal z fbcondecor. Czy polecenie splash znajdujace sie w skrypcie /sbin/rc to to samo, ktore znajdowalo sie w /etc/init.d ?

 

Chodzi mi właśnie o skrypty znajdujące się w /etc/init.d, to jest jedyna rzecz (nie licząc etc-update), którą zmieniłem po aktualizacji.

 *Quote:*   

> Please note that the 'fbsplash' kernel patch has now been renamed to 'fbcondecor'.  Accordingly, the old 'splash' initscript is now called 'fbcondecor'.  Make sure you update your system.  See: http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/fbcondecor/#history for further info about the name changes.
> 
> Also note that splash_util has now been split into splash_util, fbsplashd and fbcondecor_ctl.

 

----------

## andrzejk

Tak miałem kiedyś ten problem, nawet znalazłem bugi go opisujące ale, że nie znalazłem lepszego rozwiązania spakowałem system do stage4 zmieniłem partycje i rozpakowałem system. Nie oznaczałem SOLVED bo to żadne rozwiązanie.

----------

